# due to have FET on thursday, but unwell with ear infection, should i cancel?



## Jay_Mcevil (Nov 2, 2008)

been searching internet for last few hours and not finding anything helpfull.

i got my LH surge on sunday and due to go to clinic on thursday for ET, but i have bee suffering from ear infection for the last 4 days now. i started using otomize ear drops and using paraceotmol and solpadol on sunday. ive taken my last pain killers this morning, but ear is still painfull and still using drops.

when i was in for my blood test yesterday i was advised that i should probably cancel this cycle and try again next month when im feeling better. ive to call tomorrow and let the clinic know whether or not im going to proceed this month.

really not sure what to do at all.

any suggestions?


----------



## minimay (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi Jay

I guess it depends on how ill you feel, much it will cost you to cancel and how many frosties you have left. If it were me I think I would go ahead. An outer ear infection only requiring topical antibiotics is unlikely to affect the outcome of FET (in my opinion) but theres no guarantee and clearly the ideal situation is to feel completely well. But if you'll lose out on hundreds of £ then it might be worth trying anyway. (I was on oral antibiotics for a dental abscess before my FET and my clinic said it was fine) 
Was it the nurse who suggested you cancel or the dr? 
Might be worth speaking to the gynaecologist for more advice.
Good luck whatever you decide   
Mxxx


----------



## Jay_Mcevil (Nov 2, 2008)

thankyou minimay

it was my dr who suggested cancelling. i dont know how much the cancellation fee will be.
my ear is still completly blocked but ive managed to survive the day so far without any further pain killers, only using the spray i was given. i dont have a fever or any other symptoms.
ive got 11 frosties, but i need to decide by tomorrow before any are defrosed.

everything ive managed to find so far on the net seems to suggest that illness can affect ovulation, but ive already had that confirmed with blood tests.

why is nothing ever easy


----------

